# Just simply Beau



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Beau being well Beau!

(These pictures are a bit old but some of my favorites, they really show how goofy and serious he can be at the same time)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cute dog. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He sure does have the head turn, tongue flick action down when you take his picture...someone must be bashful LOL


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> He sure does have the head turn, tongue flick action down when you take his picture...someone must be bashful LOL


Actually he's not bashful at ALL, he's more of an a****** then anything else, but that's why I love him . He's DEF the most laid back and friendly type dog I've ever had...he'll walk right up to you and place his two front paws on your legs and just stand there waiting to be petted.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

His body language is telling me as plain as day that he doesn't like his picture taken...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> he'll walk right up to you and place his two front paws on your legs and just stand there waiting to be petted.


Hopefully that behavior is corrected :wink:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Hopefully that behavior is corrected :wink:


It is, but he is trained to do on command as well and waits for a slap on the leg three times before he'll do it


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> His body language is telling me as plain as day that he doesn't like his picture taken...


Ah sorry I'm running on about 3 hours of sleep so I must have misread it that...he does hate the camera!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> It is, but he is trained to do on command as well and waits for a slap on the leg three times before he'll do it


I see. The way you worded it before that he will "walk right up and put his paws on your leg." made him indeed, sound like a little a******. (a play on YOUR choice of words, lol)
Thanks for clarification.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> Ah sorry I'm running on about 3 hours of sleep so I must have misread it that...he does hate the camera!


I can see that LOL

Some dogs just don't like, they don't understand it.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Beau is adorable


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

That last pic is hilarious, lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Beau looks like such a sweet dog.
Does he like to go for walks, and play games?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's cute :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I can see that LOL
> 
> Some dogs just don't like, they don't understand it.


Frankie is one of those dogs! She's even been known to cover her face with her paws or hide behind pillows! I have mixed feelings about it...part of me thinks it's hilarious, part of me feels sorry for her, and part is annoyed that I can seldom get a shot of her beautiful face!

Beau is cute. I like his stubby little legs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie. When I saw him on top of his dog house, my first thought was "Snoopy".

He's too cute


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I"m not a huge beagle fan...but I really like yours. He's really handsome and well built. Strong and sturdy is how I like 'em!!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I'm not gonna lie. When I saw him on top of his dog house, my first thought was "Snoopy".


For some reason I've never had a dog that didn't like to sun itself on its doghouse. I guess the idea for Snoopy on the doghouse came from real life, LOL!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> For some reason I've never had a dog that didn't like to sun itself on its doghouse. I guess the idea for Snoopy on the doghouse came from real life, LOL!


We have a metal toolbox thing that Tess loves to sleep and sun herself on... I swear Italian greyhounds can get SO hot but they don't even notice.


----------

